
Secret files on jets and navy ships stolen in 'extensive and extreme' hack - fmihaila
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2017/oct/12/secret-files-on-jets-and-navy-ships-stolen-in-extensive-and-extreme-hack
======
axonic
Sensationalist. "Christopher Pyne ... stressed the stolen information was
commercially sensitive rather than “classified” military information.

